# Animal eating my fuel cans!! WTH!!



## offroadaudio (Nov 3, 2012)

The first time it happened I figured it was just some weird accident that a small mammal of some sort chewed through the spout of a 2 gallon fuel can that I use to fill up my chain saw. It contained about a gallon of ethanol mixed 50:1 with Sthil 2-cycle oil. I tossed the can.
Yesterday I came home to a very strong odor of fuel and noticed that something had chewed through the bottom of a 5 gallon can creating a slow leak. About 3 gallons of fuel had soaked into the ground under my porch. It also chew the spout almost in half!
My theory is that ethanol (junk fuel anyway) has a sweet smell or taste due to the corn and this animal is attracted to it?
I can't be the only one this has happened to............
South-eastern Pa.

'Frank


----------



## mbbushman (Nov 3, 2012)

Not sure what kind of local wildlife you have in your immediate area. But I do know that bears love mixed gas, and diesel. Had all sorts of problems with bears chewing the fuel cans in the boats when I used to guide in northern Manitoba and Ontario.


----------



## mybowtie (Nov 3, 2012)

Never heard of that...Did have a pair of squirles chew a hole through the underside of my camper this week...Did a ton of dammage. They're taking a VERY long nap.......


----------



## timbrjackrussel (Nov 3, 2012)

I can't help with your critter problem, set a trap or a trail camera.
Keep the damaged jugs. I cut across the top and down each side of the jug's side, pull the flap out from the top and drop in choker chains, snatch blocks or any other heavy hardware. The 2 gallon size works about right.


----------



## muddawg (Nov 3, 2012)

I got 5 bucks on a skunk

mike


----------



## dbmatt (Nov 4, 2012)

I had a similar thing happen. A squirrel or a chipmunk has chewed through the side of my 2 gallon gas can when it was empty. Did not notice it till I was at the gas station filling it up. They have also chewed through the gas cap on my lawn mower. Stupid squirrel. ...and they have chewed a hole in my trash can lid large enough so they can climb in and rifle through the trash... Twice! They make quite a mess. Stupid squirrel!


----------



## iowa (Nov 4, 2012)

Tree rats! I've had them chew through 2 fuel caps on my splitter. This yr they chewed through my fuel filter on my splitter. A few yrs ago they tore up my old truck. Main wiring harness and a few other things! I kill all tree rats when I see them! Bastages.


----------



## wagz (Nov 4, 2012)

keeping it up off the ground or in a cabinet should help with the problem.


----------



## GeeVee (Nov 4, 2012)

Rats. 

Give em a Dirt Nap


----------



## Whitespider (Nov 4, 2012)

iowa said:


> *Tree rats! ... I kill all tree rats when I see them! Bastages.*



My bet's on tree rats also; most likely the little reds. They'll chew-up anything not made of iron or concrete... even clean through a shingled roof. Usually the grays aren't much problem other than raiding bird feeders, but those reds are the most destructive pest that have adapted to live in close proximity to man.
Those little red squirrels don't survive long 'round here either... I declared war on them many, many years ago.


----------



## trimmmed (Nov 4, 2012)

Something ate the spout on my only "spill proof" can. I'm not complaining, the can was the worst POS. Refitted a normal spout, drilled a vent hole and now the can is good and actually works as well as...........drum roll..................spilling less!


----------



## mktjqk (Nov 4, 2012)

I've had something very similar happen to the plastic gas jug on my portable sawmill. I keep is outside and something has chewed through in a few places. Jug has holes on the top, cap has bite marks, and the fuel line was chewed through! These are not mice holes as the teeth marks are fairly large. Odd thing is that I have a lube system with a water jug right next to the gas and they haven't touched that? Someone said it was squirrels:
View attachment 260818
View attachment 260819


----------



## Mac88 (Nov 4, 2012)

We have a lot of walnuts. I guess the squirrels aren't interested in ethanol here. ;o)


----------



## MotorSeven (Nov 4, 2012)

Sounds like you need a barn cat.....makes the mouse/rat problem go away.


----------



## Lugnutz (Nov 4, 2012)

This would explain the mysterious vanishing of my last gas can.


----------



## Fred Wright (Nov 4, 2012)

Before reading this thread I thought it was just me.

Couple years ago I pulled the walk behind mower out of the garage to find the fuel line and fuel cap had been chewed on by critters over the winter. Thought it was field mice, never considered squirrels.


----------



## allstihl (Nov 4, 2012)

most likly red squirls, consider 22 shot shells for indoor hunting


----------



## Henry and Wanda (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm with Iowa.................kill those stinkin' tree rats !!!!!!! They have messed with me also ...way too much !!!!!!! They ate part of my wiring harness in my truck, ate the windshield washer hose, ate through my truck gas line, ate holes in the top of 2 new garbage cans, ate a hole in the top of a new car cover, chewed the wood on my picnic table and various other undesirable activities !!!!!!! I try to keep them thinned out around the house......I have been a little easy on them lately....time to get back to serious business !!!!! I'll break out the Ruger 10/22 tomorrow.......I am now inspired again !!!!!!



Henry and Wanda


----------



## allstihl (Nov 4, 2012)

10/22 with shotshells is great for inside. outside i prefer the mini14


----------



## Fifelaker (Nov 4, 2012)

That sounds like you may have gas hogs:yoyo:


----------



## smokee (Nov 4, 2012)

Squirrels! I live in Lancaster and in the fall they chew threw all kinds of pastic - kids toys, sliding board... A few years ago I walked out back to a strong propane smell. I followed it to the camper where I found they chewed through the gas line from the bottle to the regulator. The hose on the other side of the regulator, which looked like a different material, they left alone. I bought a piece of conduit and ran the hose through...no more chewed hose.


----------



## v8titan (Nov 4, 2012)

Exterminate the bushy tail tree rats. I use a .177 spring piston RWS air rifle with scope. Haven't shot one in a while but as others have said, this thread might get me going. It's always open season here as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## PEKS (Nov 4, 2012)

I have an Animal that eats a lot of gas too..
My MS660..


----------



## smokee (Nov 4, 2012)

I don't mind the squirrels, it's the damn ferrel cats I hate. Sick of their crap in my mulch, yard, garden... Damn neighbor's been feeding them for years. I counted 17 in their back yard this summer then confronted him about. He came close to meeting his maker when he brought my "f*****g kids" into it. Total, there was close to 30. There's about 5-8 left since the confrontation. I'd call that a success.


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Nov 4, 2012)

Scorched earth policy is in effect on any and all rodent family members. Suppresor on the .22 keeps the neighbors happy/in the dark.


----------



## beerman6 (Nov 5, 2012)

Henry and Wanda said:


> I'm with Iowa.................kill those stinkin' tree rats !!!!!!! They have messed with me also ...way too much !!!!!!! They ate part of my wiring harness in my truck, ate the windshield washer hose, ate through my truck gas line, ate holes in the top of 2 new garbage cans, ate a hole in the top of a new car cover, chewed the wood on my picnic table and various other undesirable activities !!!!!!! I try to keep them thinned out around the house......I have been a little easy on them lately....time to get back to serious business !!!!! I'll break out the Ruger 10/22 tomorrow.......I am now inspired again !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Henry and Wanda



I was telling an auto mechanic buddy of mine how I had to replace a gas line on my truck.He told me they are seeing more of this stuff now that they are making more hoses,wire insulation etc. out of soy based stuff.

I guess it smells like food to the rodents?


----------



## offroadaudio (Nov 5, 2012)

Well, I'm glad I'm not alone in the problem - thought I had mutant super squirrels or something.
Funny a few mentioned the red squirrel, my wife and I saw one the other night for the first time.
I also have a Ruger 10/22 - time to run some rounds through it.

Thanks.


----------



## smokee (Nov 5, 2012)

offroadaudio said:


> Well, I'm glad I'm not alone in the problem - thought I had mutant super squirrels or something.
> Funny a few mentioned the red squirrel, my wife and I saw one the other night for the first time.
> I also have a Ruger 10/22 - time to run some rounds through it.
> 
> Thanks.



I'm from sw pa and we have red squirrels out there but I've never seen any here. I was blown away a few years back walking through the parking lot at the Air Canada Centre (Toronto), jet black squirrels up there. :msp_scared:


----------



## dbmatt (Nov 5, 2012)

Back in the 80's a man lived across the street from my grandparents. At the time he was in his 90's and he had a battle going with the squirrels and his bird feeder. His solution was to electrify the metal around the feeder where the birds and squirrel had to stand to get to the seed. He used a momentary contact switch and would wait for the squirrel to step on the feeder and then give him a shock, not enough to kill it but enough to send a message. I am not sure if it worked to keep the squirrel away but it was entertaining.


----------



## rullywowr (Nov 6, 2012)

Maybe you should switch to synthetic 2-stroke?


----------



## savageactor7 (Nov 6, 2012)

Yikes that hasn't happened here yet. If it's a detached garage try spreading out some moth balls.


----------



## FootyG (Jul 17, 2018)

Whitespider said:


> My bet's on tree rats also; most likely the little reds. They'll chew-up anything not made of iron or concrete... even clean through a shingled roof. Usually the grays aren't much problem other than raiding bird feeders, but those reds are the most destructive pest that have adapted to live in close proximity to man.
> Those little red squirrels don't survive long 'round here either... I declared war on them many, many years ago.





Whitespider said:


> My bet's on tree rats also; most likely the little reds. They'll chew-up anything not made of iron or concrete... even clean through a shingled roof. Usually the grays aren't much problem other than raiding bird feeders, but those reds are the most destructive pest that have adapted to live in close proximity to man.
> Those little red squirrels don't survive long 'round here either... I declared war on them many, many years ago.


It's red squirrels for sure. They chewed holes in 2 of my lawnmower gas tanks. It's great when you go to cut the grass and your tank won't hold gas. I take care of them with my 1200 fps scope holder.


Whitespider said:


> My bet's on tree rats also; most likely the little reds. They'll chew-up anything not made of iron or concrete... even clean through a shingled roof. Usually the grays aren't much problem other than raiding bird feeders, but those reds are the most destructive pest that have adapted to live in close proximity to man.
> Those little red squirrels don't survive long 'round here either... I declared war on them many, many years ago.


----------



## Huskybill (Jul 17, 2018)

Bigfoot? Baby Bigfoot? Lol

If there drinking gas, your liquor cabinet is next.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Jul 17, 2018)

Porcupine.


----------



## FootyG (Jul 17, 2018)

It's red squirrels for sure. They chewed holes in 2 of my lawnmower gas tanks. It's great when you go to cut the grass and find they chewed a hole in the tank. Just replaced the tank today. I need to do something to keep them from eating this one. I've been relocating some of them with my 1200 fps scope holder.


----------



## rngrchad (Jul 17, 2018)

I was just moaning and whine’n about squirrels and chip munks and 13 lines ground squirrels tearing stuff up around my house.....and it was like god was listening because a month later I’ve got a litter of kittens inside a hollow white oak tree and the mommy cat is feeding them a straight squirrel and chipmunk diet. Stuck my head in there yesterday and there were 2 dead chip munks eaten up. Now the cats have moved towards my back porch and inhabitanting that which is good. These are some damn good squirrel killers. I’ll keep them around. Can’t believe them. Momma cat was seen walking with a squirrel to deliver to the kittens my wife said today. I’m not a cat guy but these might convert me.


----------



## Huskybill (Jul 17, 2018)

At my other house with 50 cords of firewood stacked in the yard it was m
Looking like trumps towers to the animals. The old farm nearby provided it with rats. Decon worked but somehow the birds got it no matter how I hid it. But when I took in abondoned kittens like up to 9 at onetime it ended my rodent problem.

At the new place I took in three feral cats. They have everything under control even crows to snakes. This mini farm was empty for a while but in a few weeks the feral cats repaid me by killing every unwanted thing. I finally have the feral tamed somewhat.

Cats are good, dogs too. My lab lets me know when one of my three local bears come to visit.


----------



## panolo (Jul 17, 2018)

I've seen a bumper crop of red squirrels the last two years. I keep my feeders on an isolated maple. When the dogs are at the base looking up I know they have one up in the tree and it's time to eradicate. Think I have gotten 17 in the last two years.


----------



## 4seasons (Jul 18, 2018)

Prepare for a mini-rant:
Ethanol is a horrible fuel. Not only does it produce less power per volume than gasoline and use more energy than it provides to produce it, but it also absorbs water and causes premature varnish in a gas mix. It literally destroyed tons of small engines since the government started subsidising ethanol.
You have just discovered yet another disadvantage of government interface in our everyday lives. Squirrels are alcoholics and can smell the distilled corn in your gas cans. Being they are addicted to corn they don't think about the toxic nature of gas. Might as well just let them drink that crap and kill themselves as is isn't worth the time and ammo to eliminate the problem.
Rant over.
Only solution is to vote out ethanol subsidising politicians so we can get real gas at the pumps again.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## v8titan (Aug 3, 2018)

4seasons said:


> Prepare for a mini-rant:
> Ethanol is a horrible fuel. Not only does it produce less power per volume than gasoline and use more energy than it provides to produce it, but it also absorbs water and causes premature varnish in a gas mix. It literally destroyed tons of small engines since the government started subsidising ethanol.
> You have just discovered yet another disadvantage of government interface in our everyday lives. Squirrels are alcoholics and can smell the distilled corn in your gas cans. Being they are addicted to corn they don't think about the toxic nature of gas. Might as well just let them drink that crap and kill themselves as is isn't worth the time and ammo to eliminate the problem.
> Rant over.
> ...



I was thinking the same thing about the ethanol but just recently I had a squirrel eat two holes in a plastic can that I had 100 LL AV Gas in. There is no ethanol in av gas. Now I'm wondering if they are just thirsty. Another observation.....it only happens when it is real hot outside.


----------



## 12vdzl (Aug 4, 2018)

I have heard that chipmunks and squirrels will fall into and drown from a 5 gal pail 1/4 of the way full of water with sunflower seeds floating around. Put a stick from the ground to the rim. The get nosey and see the seeds, try to reach them, fall in and drown.


----------



## Marley5 (Aug 4, 2018)

Just noticed this thread and can surely relate to it......actually starting to get pissed about all the chewing from mice, squirrels and chipmunks around the house and in the camper. 
I have a Border collie eliminating some and a 17 hornet on duty. Lol


----------



## jwilly (Aug 5, 2018)

Porcupines ate holes in a very expensive deck here in the Adirondacks. Owner called Trex and was told warranty would not cover damage as they recommend not selling it in areas with porcupines.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Aug 5, 2018)




----------

